# Good bathymetry



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the pinnacles. Scroll down on this site to see the GoM.

http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/gallery/maps/maps.html


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

neat site, thanks for posting. Not really sure how to read this but I'll figure it out.


----------

